# Serious Hazard - Boulder Creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

There was also a tree at about 5th and Arapahoe, right by Gary lacy's wave, that was river wide, mandatory portage. the city had tree crews and tow trucks in there working on it with the bike path closed.

Rumor was they would finish and get it out. They wouldn't let us near to even see it. We had to portage around the entire courthouse.

They must have been looping and dropping the branches, 'cause big wood started following us downstream. I saw river wide branches floating by the takeout as we were loading up. I'll try to scout by kayak prior to taking a raft down again.

the town run is really fun with the high water. Great front surfing all along the way; maybe more if you know how to throw down.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

5 of us just finished up. Tree at 6th was completely removed when passing through. No real hazards anymore, unless you're staring at the bikinis and drift into something.


----------

